# Newegg Hacked, Credit Card Info Stolen



## puremusic (Sep 19, 2018)

Just a friendly announcement to anyone whose bought recently from Newegg, which is about the most popular store for computer parts as far as I know. 

It's all over the news they were hacked.

You might need to cancel and replace your credit cards if you ordered from them in the past month.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 19, 2018)

You’re saying someone cracked NewEgg’s security? This won’t be over easy. It’ll take many hard-boiled detectives to track down the Grade A criminals who hatched this scheme. People are no doubt scrambling to cancel their credit cards.

In all seriousness, thanks for the warning!


----------



## puremusic (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, for example, my timing was perfect. Computer breaks on the 16th, made my purchases on the 17th, hack discovered on the 18th. 

I have canceled and sent away for replacement cards today on the 19th... 

It's all perfectly timed, just as if it were set on an egg timer. 

Ding ding ding. 

I lost no money however, but I found out and responded quickly to it. It's a serious hack, it appears they did get people's credit/debit card info, they hacked the payment portion of the website when you checkout with your cards.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for the warning
Fortunate for me they screwed me on a sale, so it’s been 3 years since I shopped there.
I change my online acct# yearly as I’ve been told it’s the safest play.
Credit Unions do this for free.

Sounds like an inside job to me.
Usually is


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 19, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Thanks for the warning
> Fortunate for me they screwed me on a sale, so it’s been 3 years since I shopped there.
> I change my online acct# yearly as I’ve been told it’s the safest play.
> Credit Unions do this for free.
> ...



same here. hard time dealing with that store.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 19, 2018)

Didn't get caught in this one, but the two cards I use online for non-music professional goods have each been hacked about once a year for maybe 3 years in a row.

AFAIK I haven't had any issues with the card I use for music products, so apparently our comrades in the trade are a little more careful than most. That's an Amex card, within about 2 seconds of ordering something outside the US, I get an email, a message on my phone, and sometimes a call. "Did you just order something from Fluffy Audio?" That's a hassle but I appreciate it. Last card change was when dude in London tried to buy a $3000 stereo in my honor, I won't mention any names.

I always use PayPal if I can, zero issues with that, ever. If they ever get hit, we're back to the stone age.

Around 1994 some guys managed to hijack the Norton software on my computer, now that was an eye-opener. Keep your doors locked and your windows shut.


----------



## puremusic (Sep 20, 2018)

Woah, now that's a lot.. !

Newegg's return policies are pretty hard nosed, very much in their cost savings favor rather than the customers. . If I might want to return an item I look elsewhere. The only reason I ordered part of my build from them this time is the items were slightly cheaper, and I felt lazy about investigating other computer parts stores online to see if they were legit and safe to use...


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 20, 2018)

A little off topic: I don't know if that's a possible thing in the US, but e.g. here I have a prepaid credit card. I just quickly shove money on it if I need it (via my banks mobile app, takes me a few seconds). So, should it get stolen or a hack, all they can take is what is on the card and not more.

Little safety measure to minimize potential damages


----------

